# --



## GrimGram (Mar 16, 2016)

_(Please remove, if possible! Thank you!)_


----------



## Iron-Within (Jan 23, 2016)

I'd be interested to give this a try, but I joined Heresy Online to roleplay on Heresy Online.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Too bad I am not interest in Warhammer Fantasy. A Good DnD game would be cool though. But Another site? yeah, probably not for right now. I have enough sites to manage between.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

So, if I am reading this correctly, you joined Heresy Online and promptly posted up an advertisement for another site for roleplaying?

I am surprised Darkreever's allowed this post to remain up.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Euphrati said:


> So, if I am reading this correctly, you joined Heresy Online and promptly posted up an advertisement for another site for roleplaying?
> 
> I am surprised Darkreever's allowed this post to remain up.


Probably going to disappear soon then.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know, I think you all have done a good job on this one.


----------



## GrimGram (Mar 16, 2016)

Euphrati said:


> So, if I am reading this correctly, you joined Heresy Online and promptly posted up an advertisement for another site for roleplaying?
> 
> I am surprised Darkreever's allowed this post to remain up.


I am not attempting to poach posters, friend. People aren't a commodity to be taken away from a board or given to another. They'll post where they want to, and on as many sites as they wish. I only wanted to reach out and make friends in the Warhammer roleplaying community and to attempt to display what I've made for any who are interested to partake.  I'm not in competition with anyone, and I have every intention of posting here as a contributor to this site as well.



LordNecross said:


> Too bad I am not interest in Warhammer Fantasy. A Good DnD game would be cool though. But Another site? yeah, probably not for right now. I have enough sites to manage between.


I do, however, know what you mean, Necross. Many of us have busy lives and I understand the idea of limiting the number of boards you're active on. I can't post on every board I've ever joined every single day, either. But, if you ever find yourself with some spare time, consider Darker Days in addition to Heresy Online!



darkreever said:


> I don't know, I think you all have done a good job on this one.


Thank you very much! I appreciate that!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

GrimGram said:


> Thank you very much! I appreciate that!


Sorry but I wasn't talking about you and your group that made this. My post was aimed more towards @Euphrati, @Iron-Within, and @LordNecross


----------



## GrimGram (Mar 16, 2016)

darkreever said:


> Sorry but I wasn't talking about you and your group that made this. My post was aimed more towards @Euphrati, @Iron-Within, and @LordNecross


Ah, well I have no desire to upset anyone or disrespect the administration of this forum, so I will remove the post.


----------

